# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  jako tužne vijesti

## klia

Danas sam saznala da mi je prijateljica jučer rodila mrtvo dijete  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  9. mjesec trudnoće... 3 dana nije osjećala micanje djeteta, ali je mislila da je to normalno smirenje prije poroda  :Crying or Very sad:   Tata je bio na porodu, samo je prekrižio malog Luku  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Imao je 2,400 težinu, da se rodio 3 dana prije preživio bi!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
I za ne falit, to joj je prvo dijete, imala je prije operaciju mioma maternice, bila otvorena od 5. mjeseca, prošla serklažu, mirovanje, UZV svaki mjesec kod najpopularnijeg i najopremljenijeg zadarskog ginića....
I opet takav završetak.... Plačem skupa s njom...
Cure moje, to se još uvijek događa, unatoč svoj našoj tehnologiji....
Zato čuvajte mi se i pazite... Ako 1 dan ne osjetite micanje, radije odite giniću i napravite paniku i ispadnite glupe, ako treba, ali čuvajte bebače!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jadro

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Vrijeska

užas   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  prestrašno

----------


## ttiinnaa

Sad ces joj biti jako potrebna iako će vjerovatno najradije htjeti biti sama.

----------


## klia

Ma ništa osim poruke podrške i suosjećanja ne želim joj sada uputiti. Ona mora to sa svojim mužem proraditi, mislim da smo svi mi okolo zasad još suvišni. Još leži na patologiji trudnoće, navodno su se suzile žilice u pupkovini...

----------


## Fortuna

klia jako jako tuzno je to sta ti je prijateljica dozivila   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
 tuzno i pretuzno   :Sad:  
 samo cu ti rec primjer kako je ovde napravljeno kad se desilo slicno sa jednim poznanicima........ ona je isto isla roditi sa 9 miseci i isto se  esilo al  su psihijatri  savjetovali da imaju bebu uz sebe i da prima posjetu jer ipak je tu bebu  iscekivala i sigurno je i zeli pokazat svijetu, bar na slikama. to im je puno psihicki pomoglo kao i sve u vezi sahrane, biranje ljesa i muzike ( od kleptona ona pisma  " suze iz neba"), pop je bebu krstio, dali su ime.
 ipak je ona  mama , jako je bitno da  to i dozivi da se tako osjeca...... ma tuzno.   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
 saljem joj najveci virtualni zagrljaj njoj i muzu .   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## emanuela28

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  placem jer sam slicno i sama prozivjela, al ovo je jos teze!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ninochka

grozno...ovo me odmah rasplakalo   :Crying or Very sad:   probaj joj biti podrška koliko ti dozvoli   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BubaSanja

Ajme.....jako, jako mi je zao!!!

----------


## emanuel

Draga Klia,

ovo sto sam procitala je najveca nocna mora sveke zene

zao mi je, zao mi je jaaaakoooo  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Red Irena

Ajme, oči su mi pune suza. Tragedija i strahota. Neka joj je samo puno snage da to izdrži i ona i muž.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## egemama

strasno....

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anaviktorija

Pretužno   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Plače mi se  :Sad:

----------


## Elly

> Draga Klia,
> 
> ovo sto sam procitala je najveca nocna mora sveke zene


Potpisujem Emanuel.
I ja sam imala prijateljicu kojoj se dogodila identicna stvar. 
Jako, jako mi je zao...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MARCY

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## petra

strasno  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mojabeba

ne znam niti što bi napisala..jako žao..100000  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## happy mummy

uzas   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
zaista nocna mora svake mame....

----------


## Bella

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Grozno!!!
Na žalost isto se desilo i meni samo u porodu (42. tjedna).
Nema neke riječi utjehe.
Žao mi je  da se to još nekome moralo dogoditi jer to je užasna bol i šok za svaku mamu. Vjerujte znam (ja sam na trgi godine izgubila mengu od šoka).

----------


## MMarina

Ja nemam nista reci osim da sam se najezila i da mi je maternica zavibrirala kad sam to procitala ....

----------

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

O Bože, tako tužno, strašno... daj joj snage, da joj srce ne pukne...

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mrs RIA

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
strašno...

----------


## renata

klia, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## †marival

prestrašno   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ankika

strasno   :Sad:   i stvarno mislim da je to najgora stvar koja te ikad moze zadesiti  - evo pisem ovo s  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  u ocima

----------


## klia

Drage cure, hvala vam u njeno ime na podršci i suosjećanju, jednom, kad bude prilika, pokazat ću joj ove stranice da vidi da i ovdje može dobiti podršku...
A stvar je dalje ovakva: danas je izašla iz bolnice, nije bila na sprovodu djeteta, nije mogla... Ali je bio tata i uža rodbina. Bol do neba. Cijeli dan mislim na nju. Nisam je još vidjela, čule smo se smsovima.
Ne znam jesam li vam napisala da su dugo čekali ovu bebu, cura je misec dana nakon vjenčanja operirala miome maternice, pa je godinu dana bila preporuka ne zanijeti, zatim je teško nosila bebu, prošla serklažu i mirovanje... I došao je taj dugoočekivani 9. mjesc, ljudi su sve kupili, i kolica, i krevetić, i robicu... Dali ime dječaku...
I onda se dogodilo da je pukla pupkovina!!!! Ej, jeste li čuli za tako nešto?!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  
Prije koje su bile u bolnici do nje kažu da ni plakati ne može, da je tupa od bola. Ovo me najviše brine, to što ne može plakati. Njenoj najboljoj prijateljici sam rekla neka joj savjetuje da svakako popriča sa psihologom, mislim da u normalnim rodilištima postoji psiholog upravo za takve slučajeve, a kod nas ga moraš sama potražiti. 
Cure moje, mislim i na to kako sve mi nakon poroda osjećamo kako nam je utoba odjednom opustjela, bez obzira što su naše bebe s nama... A kako li je pusto onda mamama koje su svoje dijete izgubile...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Živi užas.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Didi

Tuga, tuga, tuga i suze do neba.....

Reci joj da su naša srca i suze s njom i s njenim malim anđelom...

----------


## Nea

Evo sva sam se najezila i rasplakala citajuci tragediju koja je zadesila tvoju prijateljicu.
I sama sam izgubila prvo dijete u 32 tjednu i znam sta to znaci.
To sto ne place je pod uticajem soka jer i ja nisam  plakala jer je ipak to bio veliki sok za mene.Kad je popustio sok, suze su sami isle po cjeli dan i po cjelu noc, tako danima i mjesecima.
Ne znam sta reci sem da mi je jakoooooo zao, to su jako bolne i teske stvari.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mirakul

Bože užasne tragedije  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nika

Prežalosno  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Klia, sigurno ćeš joj trebat, pogotovo kroz neko vrijeme kad se sve "vrati u normalu", a ništa nije kao prije. Ljudima koji dožive takvu nesreću najteže je tada kad prođe sprovod, prođu žalovanja i kad ostanu sami. Budi joj pri ruci koliko god budeš mogla i daj joj to do znanja. Mojim dragim prijateljima je prije 2 godine umro od SIDSa njihov jednomjesečni sin, kojeg su dobili nakon brojnih pokušaja IVFa. Vidjela sam kako je tada podrška važna. Oni su se, na žalost, razveli, to je za njih bio preveliki test...  :Crying or Very sad:  Nadam se da će tvoja prijateljica i njen muž naći snage za dalje... a pomoć psihologa ili svećenika ili bilo koga u kog imaju povjerenja svakako će dobro doći. Pomoliću se za njih...   :Sad:

----------


## VAGAx2

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Šta reći... kako joj pružiti utjehu...
bitno je da zna da si tu, da može računati na tebe, iako joj sada zasigurno najviše treba mira.

----------


## mel

Jako sokantna vijest!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Jako, jako mi je zao sto se to uopce dogadja !!!
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Iskreno nema tih rijeci koje bi ublazile takvu bol,
stoga suosjecam i nadam se da ce vrijeme pomoci!

----------


## klia

A meni je totalno bed jer kud god idem, Matej je sa mnom. Pa da ga baš nosim frendici koja je izgubila bebu, to mi je malo :?  :? Možda je problem u meni, ali ja se totalno skanjujem otići do njih. Imam osjećaj da još trebaju biti sami, napisala sam joj da mi javi kad mogu doći, ne bih bez njenog poziva.  :Sad:

----------


## Nea

I nemoj ici bez njenog poziva, ona kad osjeti da te moze primit ona ce te pozvati. Ona prolazi sad kroz jako, jako tesko razdoblje, meni i muzu ispocetka niko nije trebao, iskljucili smo telefone, bolovali zagrljeni, puno, puno razgovarali, plakali skupa i tek kad sam donekle se osjetila boljom poceli smo primati posjete.
Svaki dan pomislim na tvoju prijateljicu i boga molim da joj da snagu da taj nedoknadivi gubitak uspije prezivjeti bez posljedica.
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bella

Draga Klia,
kada se to meni dogodilo bila sam u totalnoj komi i najiskrenije kada mi je sestra došla sa dva moja nećaka bilo mi je grozno teško ali je nisam htjela povrijediti i to joj reći. Samo mi je prolazilo glavom zašto se to moralo desiti meni i zašto ja nemam svoju bebu pored sebe. To je jako teško za objasniti ali moj savjet ei je da ipak odeš do nje bez dijeteta barem prvi put da ti se može isplakati i izjadati sve šta joj je na duši. Dovoljno je da je saslušaš jer nažalost drugačije ni nemožeš pomoći. Meni je bilo grozno što je svima bilo neugodno i većina ljudi me je izbjegavala, a van nisam izlazila 3 mjeseca od straha da me neko nepoznati nebi pitao da li sam rodila i kako je beba. Grozan osjećaj!!!
Sada će je čekati velika i duga faza tuge i osjećaj da je niko ne razumije u njenoj boli (a na žalost to je tako jer neko ko to nije doživio nezna kako to strašno boli). Ako ste stvarno jako dobre frendice probaj da ti se otvori i budi joj rame za plakanje jer ta tuga nesmije ostati zatvorena u njoj, onda je još gore. Puno sreće, a njoj želim puno snage i suosjećam sa njom u potpunosti.

----------


## emanuela28

draga Klia budi uz nju,jer sam isama prošla slično!
Znam da bez muzeve bezrezervne podrške i lubavi nebi to prezivjela , naravno podrška dobrih prijateljica je također neophodna!!
Pripremi ju na svakodnevne upite kako je beba, kad ste rodili itd.!!
To je jako, jako bolno! rana malo zacijeli kad evo nekog sa pitanjem koji sve vrati na početak!
Ma doslovno su me cure iz ribarnice koje nikad nista nisu pitale privatno, pitale kad sam rodlila!!
treba vremena, ali meni je sam Bog dao snage da to preživim!!
Depresija me je 6 mj. gutala, al sam se uspjela odhrvati!!
Plakala sam svaki dan pa sigurno 3 tjedna!!
Onda sam odlučila da ne smijem više zbog svog mentalnog zdravlja!!  :Crying or Very sad:  
Teško je to, i potpuno ju razumijem!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Voljela bi da se kad malo dođe sebi  javi pa da podijeli svoju bol!!
Vjeruj bit će joj lakše!!
da sad ne dužim, puno mislim na nju i pozdravi ju iako ju neznam!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sanja

Klia, to je strašna tragedija, strašna...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Zaista ne znam što bih rekla, dirnuta sam do suza.   :Crying or Very sad:  Mislim na tvoju prijateljicu i želim da što prije stane na noge. Iako će vjerojatno osjećati bol do kraja života.

----------


## Nea

Bella i Emanulel28, potpisujem vas od rijeci do rijeci.
Tacno isto smo svaka od nas prolazile. Najgore mi je bilo izaci na ulicu, susret sa nekim ljudima koji nisu znali za moj gubitak pa pitanje kad si rodila, kako beba, a ja u plac, isto tako su me znale osobe koje ja ne znam niti sam ih ikad vidjela susret u putu i pitat, a jesi li ti ona sto je izgubila dijete, uzasno mi je bilo, sazaljenje sa svih strana.
Preplakala sam dobrih mjesec dana dan i noc, bez prestajanja,lezala danima nepomicna, cak sam u nesvijet padala. Mislila sam da sam jedina ja kojoj se to desilo, a to se desava nazalost svuda oko nas samo sto neki to kriju, zasto ,zaista ne znam.
Ispricaj joj za nas, reci joj da nije sama, meni je isto tako pomoglo gorko iskustvo jedne nase forumasice sa kojom sam se dopisivala preko PP, osjetila sam da nisam sama sto mi je ipak u tim trenutcima puno znacilo.
Ne znam dali ima pristup netu, ako ima kad se malo oporavi uputi je nama, ja sam tu uvjek da joj ako nista na neki nacin pomognem.
I pozdravi je od mene iako je ne znam ali znam dobro kako joj je.

----------


## klia

Drage cure, puno vam hvala na velikoj podršci. Prijateljica mi je javila da dođem kad god hoću, idem za vikend ( jer ću lakše srediti čuvanje Mateja ) i svakako ću je uputiti na forum i vas koje joj možete pružiti najbolju potporu - vlastito iskustvo.

----------


## Nea

Vjeruj da je meni pomogla potpora osoba koje su isto dozivjele ovu bol.
Uputi je nama, stvarno je lakse kad sve ono sto osjecas pricas osobi koja je to isto dozivjela, znam, jer razumije moju bol.
Moja mama je presla 2000 km da bi bila kraj mene odredjen period, bilo mi je jako drago, i pomogla mi je ali ne onako kako su mi pomogle osobe koje su dozivjele to.

----------


## SNOOPY

Ako ikako može pomoći:

"Our family chain is broken
and nothing seems the same
but as God calls us one by one
the chain will link again!"

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dijanam

Klia, tek sam sad ovo vidjela. jako mi je zao. Strasno je to.
Zelim tvojoj prijateljici puno snage, a tebi umjesnosti da joj budes podrska. 
Kad sam rodila zadnji put, u sobi do moje je lezala mama koja je izgubila dijete. Nikad necu zaboraviti tu malu zgrbljenu, blijedu zenicu - lik kroz koji dozivljavam sve mame koje su dozivjele tu uzasnu bol. Neka vas Bog blagoslovi.

----------


## branka1

Grozno!
Sva sam se naježila.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nadam se da će preživjet to nekako.

----------


## koka

Zahvaljujem svima na riječima podrške,a posebno klii koja je dala moju priču na ove stranice.Voljela bi kad bi mi netko sa sličnim iskustvom mogao reći kako se nositi s težinom koju osjećam u sebi. Izgubiti vlastito dijete,nikad ga ne vidjeti,čuti i osjetiti u svojim rukama,nema ničeg težeg što jedna žena može doživjeti.Kao da mi je netko iščupao i srce i dušu.Umjesto da sam ga donijela kući ,njega je crna zemlja progutala.Kako si pomoći?Koliko vremena će trebati da rana zacijeli?Nema više moga Luke!To je jedino što mi sada odzvanja u praznoj glavi.Molim vas pomozite!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nea

Draga Koka, javi se meni na PP ( privatne poruke) pa cemo porazgovarat.
Ja sam sve to sto ti prolazis prosla. I jos uvijek prolazim mada je najgore proslo. Javi mi se preko PP. Vjeruj da nema dana da ne pomislim na tebe i stalno dolazim ovdje ocekujuci te da se javis.

Punooooo pozrava...

----------


## sanjaiam

Koka, ja sam izgubila 6 trudnoća, ali u prva 4 i pol mjeseca. Nosila sam se sa time kako sam znala i umijela. Uglavnom sama. I bilo je jako teško. Najbolje sam se osjećala u bolnici, među curama koje su ko i ja čuvale trudnoću i sve to prolazile. Same smo se uzajamno najbolje ispomagale, isplakale, odbolovale. 
Pričaj s nama, podijelit ćemo tvoju tugu, ponijeti s tobom tvoje breme. Zajedno ćemo opet stati na noge i dočekati lijepo sutra.
A to će lijepo sutra doći. Vidjet ćeš. Ja sam sad mama prekrasne  djevojčice. I svi moji mali anđeli ju čuvaju.

----------

Draga Koka,
To sto ti se dogodilo strasno je. Sva sam se najezila dok sam citala.
Mislim da rijeci nade i utjehe sada puno nepomazu, ali ...
Jako, jako mi je zao.

----------


## emanuela28

draga Koka poslala sam ti pp pa mi se javi kad stignes i smogneš snage!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dee-dee

draga koka jezivo je sto prezivljavas.
ali pokusaj sto vise komunicirati sa curama na ovom forumu jer nazalost ima ih mnogo koje su imale isto iskustvo kao i ti.

svi smo mi uz tebe i saljemo ti svoja srca da te makar malo utjese iako znamo da je tvoja bol beskonacna.

----------


## klia

Koke moja, tako mi je drago da si se javila!!! Evo, tu ti je puno cura koje će ti pokušati pomoći i što je najvažnije - pokazati ti da nisi sama u svemu tome! Pusa, drži mi se!

----------


## koka

U nedjelju više nisam mogla izdržati i morala sam otići mome Luki.Od onda kao da mi je malo lakše.Više ne plačem  onoliko kao u početku,srce mi je malo mirnije.Je li to u redu,je li prerano da tako osjećam?U meni je još uvijek ona ista praznina kao i prvoga dana,ali je malo lakše podnosim.Danas je prošlo 15 dana od kad se rodio,15 dana da je u zagrljaju Božjem.Anđeo moj mali!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## emanuela28

Draga, pa isplakala si sve suze, zato nemožeš više!
I ja sam tako imala osjećaj praznine, a mislim da ću ga i imati dok god ne dobim dijete!!Bar mi tako govore one koje su isto doživjele a sada imaju novu bebu!!Vjeruj da ti neće biti lako ni tog datuma u mjesecu, jer ćeš se sjetiti, pa i godinu dana kasnije će boljeti!! Mislim da je to i očekivati nakon takvog gubitka!! Al kako se reče "vrime liječi sve rane""stvarno je istina!!
Nije baš lijepo, al nemam ti šta uljepšavati kad boli i kad nije lako!! Al znam da mi je Bog dao snage da to preživim, jer inače nebi mogla!!Ma da sam tada znala za rode, sigurno bi se puno prije osjećala bolje!! I nebi bila tako dugo bez volje za živjeti i depresivna!!Želim ti da prije prizdraviš i da se veseliš novoj trudnoći!!
Veliki zagrljaj ohrabrenja!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## emanuela28

Mene je pomisao da je moj ANĐEO gore s Bogom znala smiriti i utješiti!! Bog je ga izabreo za sebe!!! -tako sam si olakšavala!!

----------


## emanuel

O Boze drage moje,

iskreno mi je zao,  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

neka vam dragi Bog da snage da sve to izdrzite
veliki virtualni zagrljaj i jos jednom ZAO MI JE   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## koka

Cure moje,ovo je bio moj Luka,moj anđeo,moja mala mrva,moje malo srce.Bio je veoma živahna beba,nikad nije imao mira i na kraju je i sam sebe ozlijedio.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## klia

Mišić mali, Gospodin ga je takvoga htio za sebe, a zašto - tko će znati....

----------


## Zvoncica

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nema vece boli za zenu od ove. Ja sam imala vise srece i svaki dan zahvaljujem dragom Bogu. Meni su drugi dan od poroda rekli da Ivan nece prezivjeti zbog komplikacija pri porodu. Neizvjesnost je trajala jos danima. Ali, hvala Bogu, prezivio je i ucinio me najsretnijom mamom na svijetu. Zato drage moje, suosjecam s vama iz sveg srca i molim Boga da vam da puno snage. 
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## klia

Palo mi je na pamet kako nas najveća bol koja nas zadesi najviše jača. Vjerujem da ste vi, cure, koje ste morale proći ovo užasno iskustvo, na neki način odabrane za nešto... Zašto, ne znam. Tko zna gdje će vam u životu i kad biti potrebna ova snaga koju ste dobile nakon što ste iz svega ovoga teškoga izašle...I vjerujem da ste posebne u Božjim očima...

----------


## koka

Ljudi kažu :Shock: no što te ne ubije,to te ojača.Čini se meni da bi sve nas koje je zadesila ista sudbina,koje smo kako Klia kaže odabrane od Boga,morale postati poput stijena u kojima još uvijek kuca isto srce.I dalje ranjivo,i dalje prazno za ono najsvetije što je izgubilo.Zašto je Bog baš nas odabrao nikad nećemo saznati osim što nas ista sudbina spaja.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kristina1

Draga Koka, strašno mi je žao, jučer sam cijeli dan plakala zbog tebe, zbog sebe, zbog svih kojima se najstrašnije dogodilo.
Moj je mali miš umro u 39+4 tjednu, na Pepelnicu, 25.2. Otišla sam u bolnicu roditi a vratila se bez mog anđela. Još uvijek jako boli. Jedan dan je bolje, drugi dan opet isto. Ujutro dobro, popodne grozno. Ali je drugačije nego prvih dana.
Znam da će biti bolje. Znam da nikad nećemo zaboraviti ove dane i ovu tugu ali sigurna sam da će biti lakše.

Pomaže mi moj divni muž s kojim zajedno plačem i bude mi lakše. Pomoglo mi je i da vidim koliko ima divnih ljudi koji su se veselili našem malom Ivanu.
Pomaže mi da puno pričam o njemu sa svojim mužem, da pričamo o tome kako ćemo dalje i da pričam s drugim ženama koje su prošle isto. Isto tako, idem na terapiju kod jedne divne žene i puno mi je bolje nakon razgovora s njom. Nažalost, ne znam nijednog dobrog psihoterapeuta u Zadru da ti preporučim, ali terapija svakako pomaže.

Tješi me to što znam da je mom malom sinu sada lijepo, da je sretan i da je s Bogom i sa svojim didom, ujom i ostalim dobrim ljudima koji su otišli s ovog svijeta i sada paze na njega. Stalno mislim na to. 
Tužno mi je što nije mogao ostati sa svojom mamom i tatom, ali nas dvoje ga jako volimo i znam da on voli nas, bez obzira na to što nismo zajedno. To je najbitnije.

Drži se, voli i grli svog muža i puno pričaj o tome kako se osjećaš. Od toga se tuga malo smanji.
Mislim na tebe i tvog muža i molim Boga da vam olakša ove dane i da utjehu. Nadam se da vam je danas malo bolje nego jučer.

----------


## sandraf

O Bože, Kristina...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Strasno...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Sto se dogodilo u tako kasnoj trudnoci?

----------


## meli

Grlo me steglo čitajući ove postove, to je nešto najstrašnije što se majci može dogoditi! Divim se vašoj snazi i hrabrosti, na žalost mnogo žena prolazi kroz tu tužnu priču. Najvažnije je skupiti snagu i živjeti život dalje i zadržati malene u najljepšem sjećanju, ma koliko bolno to bilo. Samo jake i odlučne uspjet ćete ostvariti svoj cilj i jednog dana zaista uživati u svojoj obitelji. To mi je davno pričala moja baka kojoj je prvo dijete, sinčić, moje nesuđeni ujak, umro s mjesec dana starosti od one nesretne i neobjašnjive smrti dojenčadi.

----------


## Svjetlana_Bec

Draga moja koka!!!
Evo ja ne postam ovdje često....ali sad sam morala....
Iako uopće ne znam šta da ti napišem.......imala sam curicu,Matea se zvala,živjela je šest mjeseci i onda mi je umrla na rukama.....potpuno razumijem tvoju tugu i tvoj bol.I nemoj se čuditi što kad si otišla na grob bilo ti je lakše....i meni je tako svaki put.
kad odem tamo pričam s njom,kažem joj sve šta mi na srcu leži i kao da si malo olakšam.Ali boli jako.......evo kod mene je proslo 5 mjeseci i još uvijek boli jako.Dovoljna je jedna jedina sitnica i da se sjetim svega.Ali razlika je u tome što je moja curica živjela šest mjeseci sa mnom i poslije jednostavno nestala.Uzela mi ju je neka viša sila.
Znam da je glupo,ali možda bolje tako odmah,nego nakon upoznavanja,igranja,presvlačenja,svakodnevnog držanja.....još je teže vjeruj mi draga moja.
Želim ti svu snagu ovoga svijeta da bi mogla prebroditi tragediju.I nemoj odbijati ni u kom slučaju pomoć prijateljica,jer ona je jako važna.Važno je da si što manje sama i da imaš što više ljudi oko sebe iako ti oni ponekad smetaju(znam po sebi).A kad ti baš dođe i da se isplačeš...sjedni i isplači se ne gutaj suze,one moraju van,ma koliko to teško bilo.
Eto šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i jedan val pozitivne energije da ti bol što prije prođe !

----------


## koka

Kristina jako mi je žao zbog tvog malog Ivana,a i zbog tebe i tvog muža.Stvarno,što se dogodilo?Ponekad mi se učini da vrijeme čini svoje,a onda me opet uhvati depresija,osjećaj praznine i ono najgore,osjećaj krivnje koji me stalno progoni.Pokušala sam i kod psihologa koja me već dugo poznaje,ali mi nije baš pomoglo kao ni razgovor sa svećenikom.Ja trenutno mislim stalno o novoj trudnoći i to mi nekako pomaže da mi vrijeme brže prođe.  :Sad:

----------


## Kristina1

Ivan je imao tromb u pupčanoj vrpci. To je nešto što se strašno rijetko događa i nikako se nije moglo ni naslutiti niti spriječiti.
Ne znam kako bih te utješila, što bih ti mogla reći da ti bude lakše. Meni je puno pomoglo to što sam pričala sa svojim doktorom o tome zašto se to dogodilo. Isto već razmišljam o novoj trudnoći i mislim da ću zatrudniti čim mi doktor kaže da smijem.
Čitam neke knjige o trudnoći nakon gubitka djeteta i malo mi je lakše kada vidim da nisam sama, da su i druge žene to doživjele i preživjele, da imam ista pitanja kao i svi...

----------


## paulina

strašna je i sama pomisao na toliku tragediju  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  , inače mi je ta situacija poznata i sa mojom prijateljicom i još jednom poznanicom koje su to proživjele kad sam ja nosila nina, dakle gotovo identično  :Crying or Very sad:  .
ja sam bila strašno uplašena, i stalno sam brojala pokrete bebe
suosjećam sa tvojom prijateljicom, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako joj je teško, njoj i njenom mužu i obitelji

----------


## Sanjica

Draga Koka! Svoju tugu moraš odtugovati i tu nema nekog recepta. Sada ti se čini da je tebi najteže na svijetu i to je normalno. Vjerojatno ti je svako drugo pitanje : Zašto baš ja?  A pišem ti to zato jer to prolazimo svi koji moramo prolaziti teška iskušenja. Ja nisam izgubila dijete u porodu, moju su djevojčicu spasili i donijela sam kući dijete hendikepirano za čitav život. Imogu ti reći da uopće nije lijepo živjeti sa strahom što će s njom biti kada nas više ne bude. I uopće nije lijepo bilo ponovo proživjeti novu trudnoću i dočekati novi porod koji se mogao isto tako završiti. Hvala Bogu na našoj hrabrosti jer smo dobili živo i zdravo dijete koje nas je podiglo psihički i fizički. Sada nakon 10 godina ponovo sam trudna i sa istim užasom čekam porod kao i drugi puta. Prvo svoje odtuguj, skupi snage i hrabrosti za novi pokušaj i znaj da će sve to jednog dana  biti iza tebe kao ružno sjećanje. Doći će vrijeme kada ćeš ti tješiti druge i pomagati im da lakše prebrode svoju tugu. Budi strpljiva i pusti da vrijeme učini svoje.

----------


## Brunda

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Samo da znate da sam s vama i da suze i meni teku.

----------


## koka

Hvala Brunda na podršci.Danas je evo prošlo dva mjeseca od Lukinog rođenja tako da sam sva iskomirana.Cijeli dan samo plačem i glava me sad boli nemilo no valjda će biti bolje.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## klia

Draga, ne daj se crnim mislima. Brzo će doći dan kad ćeš nam svima ovdje javiti puno sretnije vijesti.
Mislim na tebe i šaljem ti veliki virtuelni zagrljaj!

----------


## koka

I ja se nadam tome draga, još samo da se riješim napasti zvane E.coli.Ipak ponekad ne mogu,a da se ne prepustim depresiji i sjećanju.  :Sad:

----------


## Mrs RIA

Jako mi je žao ....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## koka

Draga Sanjice,jako mi je žao zbog tvoje djevojčice i vjerujem da ni tebe nikakve riječi ne mogu u potpunosti utješiti.Ipak vjerujem da ćeš ponovno na svijet donijeti lijepo,živo i zdravo djetešce kojem ćeš se radovati.Ne znam što da ti kažem jer nemam tvoje iskustvo osim da se držiš i budeš hrabra i sve će biti dobro.Vidjeti ćeš!  :Smile:

----------


## odra

Drage moje, evo suze mi teku dok pišem i baš me nešto cijela utroba boli. nisam proživjela takvo iskustvo gubitka jer nikad nisam ni ostala u drugom stanju (tri godine borimo se s neplodnošću i često se pitamo - zašto baš mi...), i mogu samo zamišljati tu ogromnu težinu boli koja ti se sruči na leđa odjednom i tek polako, gotovo neprimjetno odlazi... Jako mi je žao!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Koka, pokušaj naći nekog drugog psihologa. Nije baš dobro da je to netko tko te dobro poznaje, puno je lakše da je to netko potpuno nepoznat... Neka ti objasni sve faze žalovanja. To je normalan proces u kojem treba proći sve faze - od nevjerice preko silnog plakanja i crnih misli i izbjegavanja drugih do prihvaćanja... Želim ti hrabrosti i snage (i tvom mužu također) da odžaluješ do kraja da bi se mogli pripremiti za dolazak drugog anđelčića!

Pusa velika!  :Razz:

----------


## klia

Koke, ja ti se potpuno slažem s odrom po pitanju psihologa. Ponekad nije dobro da je to osoba koja nas dobro poznaje. Ali možda će ti se javiti stručne cure koje će ti to bolje objasniti.

----------


## koka

Drage moje,već sam imala razgovor sa psihologom,sa svećenikom,s prijateljima pa i s vama.Sve je to djelomična,kratkotrajna pomoć.Veoma sam vam svima zahvalna,ali to moram uglavnom sama prevaliti,taj put,put gorčine.Vrijeme ipak čini svoje.Polako učim živjeti s tom prazninom u mom srcu ma koliko bilo to teško.Jedna je moja prijateljica  koja je proživila isto rekla:zaboraviti neću nikada,preboliti neću nikada,ali s vremenom ću otvrdnuti.Već sam negdje prije rekla da sad živim za novu trudnoću u kojoj ću nadam se donijeti na svijet živo i zdravo djetešce koje će na mojim prsima zaplakati.Nastojim razmišljati pozitivno iako unatoč tome živim u strahu kako će sve to biti.Nadam se dobrome!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

Strasno mi je zao kada procitam ovakvo nesto, najezila sam se sva. ne mogu ni zamisliti koja je to bol i kako se osjecate. No, zapamtite, da sve ima svoj razlog i da takvo sto Bog nebi nikada stavio pred vas da vi niste dovoljno jake da to izdrzite...

----------


## sandras

Jako mi je zao kad sto ovako nesto cujem. Uvek se setim moje jadne mame i njenog prvog sina (mog brata) koji je umro na porodjaju (greskom babice). Njoj je i sad (posle 35 godina) tesko da o tome govori, mada je vreme donelo druge radosti, ovo je ostalo kao gorcina.

----------


## Mrs RIA

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Stalno mislim na vas cure..... Budite hrabre....  :Crying or Very sad:  
Koka, drži se...

----------


## sandraf

Koka, bit ce dobro, vidjet ces...
Uskoro ce ti se ispuniti zelja, od srca ti to zelim...

----------


## koka

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme na forumu jer smo MM i ja bili na putu.Htjeli smo promijeniti malo sredinu i ljude u nadi da će nam možda biti malo lakše.Puno smo putovali pa čak su nam i misli malo odlutale no ipak smo se vratili kući na staro.Nadam se da će odsad krenuti bolje vrijeme za nas dvoje.Hvala vam svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

Dobro nam došla natrag!
Nadam se da ćemo od sada čitati samo lijepe vijesti od tebe!
Zaista ti to želim od srca. A u to ime i za pozitivnije misli mogla bi otvoriti novi topic za novi početak.

----------

